# Reg or Militia?



## Mkbb (18 Oct 2000)

Do we have anybody who is a reg or ex reg that participates in these discussions? Any officers?


----------



## JRMACDONALD (18 Oct 2000)

Mkbb- You should read the posts a little bit closer.


----------



## Mkbb (19 Oct 2000)

JR point taken, what I should be asking is something like why there is so little reg f representation in this forum?


----------



## JRMACDONALD (20 Oct 2000)

May be they are too busy being "posted" or going to / from ops/ ex.
They,also, have careers/ pensions that they do not wish to jeopardize!


----------



## bossi (20 Oct 2000)

I have a number of friends in the Reg Force who routinely mention "they‘ve seen my posts in the War Diary" - thus, I know they read this.

As to their reasons for not posting here, it‘s none of my business (since, after all, the only legal way for them to post anything here includes the proviso they NOT identify themselves as serving members of the CF.   As such, any posts here would be only their PERSONAL opinions, and I have no business intruding upon the personal lives of my friends and colleagues ... since I‘m not in the CF Gestapo).

Anyway, let‘s not pick on the Regs - they‘re like any organisation:  some good apples, some bad ones (and, think about how much "we" hate being tarred with the same brush ...)


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Oct 2000)

Capt Michael M. O‘Leary
The Royal Canadian Regiment
(Currently the Adjutant, Princess Louise Fusiliers)

I have been active on this means as well as the (Unofficial) Canadian Army Mailing List for a few years. My superiors have been aware of this and I have even been introduced by BGen J.S. Cox as an internet corrsepondence of his (through the mailing list).

I have also actively maintained my website "The Regimental Rogue" at regimentalrogue.tripod.com to publish my opinion papers as well as to offer my Military History Calendar for sale. My papers have also been published in the Army‘s Doctrine and Training Bulletin, The Infantry Journal and at the Canadian Infantry Association (CIA) website "Ducimus.com". One was recently selected as the CIA‘s essay winner for 2000. 

I also know that both NIS and DISO have visited my website at times. This is not unexpected as they have various people attempt to search the net for possible operational security violations. I support this role for these organizations, as long as some independent-mided crusader doesn‘t decide that any opinion which he/she decides is unfavourable becomes a target for deletion. If that happens I will stand my ground against the long leather trench coats and let them prove the nature and degree of the threat posed by material already published in official forums. 

Many regulars may stay away from publishing on these means for fear of retribution, but they tend not to be ready to make the somewhat careful distinction between what they‘re saying and how they‘re saying it. Yes, various people on these means were censured through the chain-of-command for their comments early in the game, but I haven‘t heard of any similar feedback recently.

There‘s nothing wrong with offering opinions on these means, but if one isn‘t willing to state it to his/her boss and that boss‘ superior, then it may well be out of line in the first place. They don‘t have to like your opinion, but you have to be willing to stand by it and even defend it if necessary. 

Mike


----------

